# WLAN-Signalstärke in dbm auslesen



## Janous (18. Jan 2018)

Hallo ich hoffe ich bin hier an der richtigen Stelle. 
Meine Frage ist, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mithilfe von Java die Signalstärke eines Wlan Netzes in Dezibelmeter auszulesen?
Für ein Projekt soll dieser Wert 10 mal pro Sekunde ermittelt werden.
Einen Ansatz den ich hatte, war es mithilfe der Windows Eingabeaufforderung den Wert auszulesen. Dadurch wird der Wert allerdings nur in Prozent ausgegeben. 
Hab jetzt ziemlich lange gesucht bevor ich mich hier angemeldet habe um diese Frage zu stellen.
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. 
Mfg


----------



## JuKu (22. Jan 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Erfahrung damit, aber ich glaube so etwas gab es schon mal, demzufolge sollte es möglich sein.
Da du die Werte aber von der WLAN Netzwerkkarte brauchst, wirst du wohl eine System Api (evtl. auch cmd) / eine Library dafür nutzen müssen.

Wie du die Signalstärke in Prozenz rausbekommst, hast du ja bereits herausgefunden:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21240305/get-nearby-bssid-and-signal-strength-in-java

Vllt. gibt es unter Windows einen extra Paramter, der das ganze dann in dbm ausgibt?
Ich habe außerdem gerade gesehen, dass man die Prozenzangabe anscheinend evtl. in dbm umrechen kann.
Die Formel kenne ich leider nicht, aber diese Webseite habe ich dazu gefunden:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13932724/getting-wifi-signal-strength-in-android/18538011
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13932724/getting-wifi-signal-strength-in-android/18538011
Und falls es beim Googeln hilft:
Was du suchst ist der sog. "RSSI" Wert (Received Signal Strength Indicator).


----------

